
Understanding extinction – humanity has destroyed half the life on Earth - laurex
https://www.cbc.ca/radio/quirks/oct-19-2019-understanding-the-anthropocene-extinction-regenerating-cartilage-and-more-1.5324707/understanding-extinction-humanity-has-destroyed-half-the-life-on-earth-1.5324721
======
stareatgoats
We are still transitioning from a phase where we believed that nature was an
infinite pool of resources for humanity to exploit (and a place dump waste) to
the coming stage where we are ultimately forced to assume a humbler attitude,
and work together with the environment in order to achieve sustainability in
the long term.

There is no rational doubt that this is the case on a general level, what is
still in dispute is which of our darlings that have to go. Oil? Wars? Nuclear
energy? Cities? Cars? Food factories? Meat for supper every day of the week?
Clothes fashion?

Maybe (probably) all of these to some extent, and then some. The question is
how.

------
bJGVygG7MQVF8c
"humanity" covers a lot of ground. It would be interesting to decompose that
term and expand our understanding of "extinction" to encompass what we might
now call genocide or population replacement. Countless human groups /
civilizations have been destroyed by others. The story isn't complete until we
take our own status as animals into consideration as well.

------
trashE
Whoopsie Daisy

------
palad1n
Holy Thanos!

